# Good games for casual gamers



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

What are some good games with high quality graphics for casual gamers? I bought a COD game but I just keep getting killed over and over because I don't play enough. Looking for some first person shooters or strategy games.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Have you played World of Tanks?


----------



## KevOh (Dec 17, 2012)

I always found tf2 fun, I still get killed rather easy but it still is great fun either way. even better if you got a few friends (or online acquaintances) that you can get on your team and have some fun with.

Portal and Portal 2 are also great games though single player (is co-op mode in Portal 2, can't remember if Portal had that but don't think so). Quantum Conundrum is another great single player game, these 3 games are rather unique in their game play and while they are rather short games (10 hours or so) they are great fun to play and I've played them over numerous times.

Honestly I am always in search of good games for a casual gamers too. So I shall be watching this thread too


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Borderlands.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Call of duty doesn't take that long to get used to, just try camping to get your aim straight if your having trouble with that. People moan about camping but its a good way to learn, lower the sensitivity if you can't aim properly if you plan to camp (I got the nuke emblem on mw2 mostly using a famas at 1 sensitivity). Gradually raise your sensitivity, 3 burst guns are the easiest guns in the game to use too and even in close range the accuracy can make up for the lower fire rate with larger groups of enemies (really satisfying getting a triple kill with 2-3 bursts of 3 burst shots and you won't have to reload too).

If your looking into buying any valve game and your on pc they always put them off -75% on sale and the sales start tomorrow I think.

Indie games are usually considered casual and are cheap and always go -75% off on the steam sales.

If you mean casual as in short and easy look round at top reviewed games and check out their gameplay length.


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

The only thing more casual than CoD is Farmville on Facebook.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Angry Birds
Fruit Ninja


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Combat Arms. It's free and on Steam.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Any vieo game is good for a casual gamer, just find a video game that you think you may enjoy, and play your heart out.

*I Reccomend*
Dead Space
Dead Rising
Mass Effect
Crysis
Batman Arkham
Dead Island
BioShock
Mario
Pokemon
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Assassins Creed
Tom Clancys Splinet Cell
Resident Evil
Uncharted
Far Cry
Call of Duty
Halo
Sleeping Dogs
Spyro
Sly Cooper
Crash Bandicoot
Sonic
The Elder Scrolls
Dragon Age
Darksiders
Madden
NBA 2K
NHL
other sports games
WWE
SSX
Tony Hawks Pro Skater
Super Smash Bros

The list goes on infantely just try renting, test at an LAN gaming center but try to explore you never know you might just stumble on that one video game of your dreams.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Half-life 1. I love that game. It can get intense at some points but it's a pretty casual game.


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

A better question would be is there a single games they have made in the last 5 years that is not casual. The answer to that would be no.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Devil May Cry
Kingdom Hearts
God of War
Prince of Persia


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Cooking Mama.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

RuneScape.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

psychofanatic said:


> RuneScape.


Lol.
Oh, Runescape. Those were good days.


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Maybe I just suck at video games. I've tried playing the new COD, tribes, counter strike (all multiplayer) and I end up just getting killed over and over without every being able to kill anyone. It sucks.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

zork2001 said:


> A better question would be is there a single games they have made in the last 5 years that is not casual. The answer to that would be no.


Maybe you should actually try playing some games made in the last 5 years instead of making up utterly idiotic statements like this.


----------



## KentuckyFan (Dec 12, 2012)

anxious dreamer said:


> Lol.
> Oh, Runescape. Those were good days.


Very true. Oh the nostalgia of hearing the theme music


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Get yourself a Wii/Wii U.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Red Dead Redemption. 
Assassin's Creed 2.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

Zomg from gaiaonline lmao


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> Fruit Ninja


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

apersonintheory said:


> What are some good games with high quality graphics for casual gamers? I bought a COD game but I just keep getting killed over and over because I don't play enough. Looking for some first person shooters or strategy games.


Have you ever played any Command and Conquer games? It's a strategy series that has 3 different series' under the Command and Conquer name

There's the main Command and conquer series which is set in the future and revolves around a foreign substance named Tiberium and there is a war between factions for control of the substance and stuff. These games are more grim and serious.

There's the second Command and Conquer series; Red Alert. This is actually set in the past, during World War 2 and post WWII. This series takes a less serious, more humorous and comical approach to the Command and Conquer series. This is my favourite series in the series lol.

Finally there's Command and Conquer Generals, there is only one game in this series but the series is like a modern war scenario. I don't really know much about this game apart that the scenario.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Left 4 Dead 2 is very fun! Buy a used copy and you will be entertained for days.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

apersonintheory said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Maybe I just suck at video games. I've tried playing the new COD, tribes, counter strike (all multiplayer) and I end up just getting killed over and over without every being able to kill anyone. It sucks.


it may take a while to get use to FPS games if you never played them before. Keep at it and play at the lowest difficulty if you have to. If you're playing multi player games, expect to get pwned the first time you play it. I know the first time I played counter-strike, I kept on dying.


----------

